# Is it possible?



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

To love someone this much  

It is over 9 months since Munchkin came home and a year since we met our beautiful son and in that time my love for him has grown and grown, I look at him daily and pinch myself for how lucky we have been to be blessed with him.  

Lately he has been saying that he loves us but it is the way he says it that is so heart warming, 'Mummyyyyyyy' in a little whiney voice and when I say 'Yeeeees' in the same whingy voice he says 'I Love You' and will give me a hug and kiss  

Today was his first day at pre school, before he went in I was still unsure if i'd made the right choice in sending him, I put his name down months ago thinking that he would absolutely love it but as he has been a little clingy lately I just feared I was maybe doing the wrong thing.  I have been taking him to a toddler group run in the same room for many months so he was familiar with the room, toys and one of the teachers, he went in a little unsure and shy but soon relaxed to go off and play while I spoke to the lady.  Then as I turned my back I heard 'Mummmmmy' in a whine and thought oh no, i turned back and he said 'where's my drink'  
We said our goodbyes and I left. 
When I returned to collect him, all the mums were waiting outside and inside all the LO's were sat round a table with their coats on and their bags all ready but the teacher was talking to them, Munchkin saw me from the window and started pointing and waving, the teacher next to him sat him back down and he waited for the end bell.  I spoke to the teacher after and she said he was pointing saying 'My mummy, thats my mummy'   he was full of excitement in telling me what he'd been up to and showing me his pictures and right there I had a little moment of 'Oh My God, i AM a mummy'  

I am so proud of him and totally and utterly in love.  

I'll stop now before I get too mushy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww wynnster thats such a lovely post.. made me  yes you ARE a mummy  

this eve i popped my head in on littlie after she'd dropped off and put her back in the bed the right way round  and she was all warm and flushed and snuggly so i buried my head in her damp hair and kissed her cheek and whispered mummy loves you and then for some reason burst into tears..it was a real real moment of love and i was thinking how long and hard we fought for her, like you, and that she was SO MEANT to be ours in every way, and that i could never have dreamed how deep the feelings of love could go 

so yes it is possible....

kj x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

aaah wynnster and keemjay....TWO lovely posts that made me   and  , thank you both.  pure happiness!  it is amazing.  congrats!


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

made me   as well and gave me hope for the future if we end up adopting


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

both beautiful posts.. i cant wait to be a mummy xx thanks ladies


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahh popsi  it won't be long
X


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you for sharing these moments, they are such lovely posts and gives me hope and encouragment......and reminds me why we are waiting.....waiting...waiting....!!!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Popsi   (we have met on PR threads before)

really hope you don't have too much longer to wait now.  I do keep an eye on your news and can't wait for you to get matched     xx

good luck to you too ermey


----------

